# TOD - Timbercorp Orchard Trust



## tims (11 December 2011)

Hi

Appreciate it if anyone out there who owns Timbercorp Orchard Trust shares (bought as TODHA) can tell me what's happening - I've read that both properties have been sold but don't understand what the delay is in getting any money back.  

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Sjnoon71 (11 February 2012)

I also am interested in what's going on! Any news?


----------



## drsmith (11 February 2012)

Don't know about the Orchard Trust, but Timbercorp itself went belly up in 2009.

http://www.timbercorp.com.au/default.asp?Initialcontentid=10992


----------



## tims (12 February 2012)

Sjnoon71 said:


> I also am interested in what's going on! Any news?




I contacted the receivers and I believe (not 100% sure, it's complicated!) that the actual growers are after the money from the sale of the land/irrigation rights.  
They go to court sometime later this year and the receivers are waiting on this hearing to go forward.  
Not sure (again) but I think that TODHA shareholders will only get back 35 cents in the dollar so not a good investment!!
I think the only people who are going to make money out of this are the bl***dy lawyers


----------

